# How many PAMs in your collection?



## VazLube (Jun 27, 2008)

How many do you own them?

I own one. And plan to get another one down the road.







And more!


----------



## mstrt (Jan 30, 2008)

I own 2 (listed in my signature.) But looking to get a third... either a 233 or a 243. Of course, my girlfriend thinks i have 2 too many already! o|

-Michael


----------



## Watch_guy (Jun 26, 2008)

There really wasn't an accurate poll choice for me. I only have one so far, but I don't wear it all the time.


----------



## wewu (Apr 17, 2008)

mstrt said:


> I own 2 (listed in my signature.) But looking to get a third... either a 233 or a 243. Of course, my girlfriend thinks i have 2 too many already! o|
> 
> -Michael


You need both, since the 243 is the sub and the 233 is the first in-house. That way you'll have all the bases covered :-!.

Wes


----------



## LexWatch (Jun 18, 2008)

Two right now..! But one of them is getting no wrist time whatsoever, so will probably drop down to one pretty soon...


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

Only one so far. Looking to add an 005 and 000 in the near future.:-!


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

"not enough" was not an option, I guess I am fortunate enough to own one.


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Three at the moment, although they're all on the market at the moment. Need to do some home renovations and I can't justify financing it or taking money out of savings with that much $$$ sitting in the watchbox.

The crappy thing is that I know I will re-buy at least one Panerai and with the appreciating values, I'll never be able to re-buy for the same price I got these watches for. :-(


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

peepshow said:


> Three at the moment, although they're all on the market at the moment. Need to do some home renovations and I can't justify financing it or taking money out of savings with that much $$$ sitting in the watchbox.
> 
> The crappy thing is that I know I will re-buy at least one Panerai and with the appreciating values, I'll never be able to re-buy for the same price I got these watches for. :-(


Where did you list them?


----------



## meta4ick (Jul 9, 2007)

Just one- 040.


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

jacksonian said:


> Where did you list them?


Two of them are here at WUS, the other one is at ViaPaneristi.com

I'll probably get the 002 advertised here as well tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

meta4ick said:


> Just one- 040.


And what a stunner it is to have as the one and only, Rick....

:-!


----------



## fuelie95 (Nov 14, 2006)

Every Panerai is special! I've got 5 but dreaming of a 26 and 217... 

88
127
194
232
249


----------



## Connoisseur (Aug 20, 2008)

1 here. After much drooling, I bought my 111 off another Paneristi forum member last week. I am loving it.  Will own more one day.


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

3 right now, but we'll see what the future holds, may be back down to 2 soon. :think: Then I might go back to 3 if I can find a good deal on a 111, 005, 233 or 287. ;-)


----------



## Lamone (Sep 28, 2008)

I've got 3 so far.
PAM24I
PAM87H
PAM64C


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Like the Submersibles, eh, Lamone? ;-)


----------



## martbroad (Feb 11, 2006)

Three at the mo

63c
89
183

looking to get if if all goes well a 098 just sold my Rolex GMT as this baby is rarerer and a lot more watch IMO.

Martin

Just got a message to say i snagged the 098 Alarm / GMT dates from 06 and the seller on another forum is a staight up guy so very excited.


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah (Dec 20, 2007)

Two at the moment, 270 and 190.


----------



## Jake E (Feb 15, 2006)

Currently one: PAM104K

I swore this would be my last watch... I even sold the entirety of my collection (save for my Seiko Black Monster) to prove to myself this was it. But, as most of you are aware, Panerai is a sickness... I'm already trying to figure out how to come up with the funds for a 111... that will be my last... seriously... =)


----------



## benjomd (Aug 23, 2007)

VazLube said:


> How many do you own them?
> 
> I own one. And plan to get another one down the road.
> 
> And more!


3 killed my craze
got a lominor, a sub a rad and a white dial i eventually sold been stable for 2 years ++ now. thinking of getting back a white dial or a gmt, no hunger though


----------



## mikee (Aug 23, 2006)

g'day guys!
new around here. have been lurking for a while & though i'd finally join in. always been a pam-fan but prices were way over my budget. I also thought the 44mm seemed way too big on my girlie wrist :-d. since trying one on recently i can stop thinking about 'em!!!. hoping to join the pam club in the near future.

cheers
mike


----------



## JHG722 (Jul 21, 2008)

None yet (unfortunately), although at 20 years old, I have plenty of time to get a PAM. I originally didn't see the appeal of them, but they've since grown on me big time. While expensive, they're extremely, extremely classy and have a different sophistication about them. Like everyone else, I wish I had purchased one (or many) before the price inflation. /sigh


----------



## gianton (Jan 14, 2008)

Only one ATM, my beloved 112! Want a 024 in the future.


----------



## kiterpete (Apr 19, 2008)

None - I saw my my first Radiomir the other day, up close and personal. I love that watch, I want that watch, I 'need' that watch.

But alas I can't afford it.


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

Only one for me...a pam 112 which I love. I wish I could say 3. I'd like to also have a Radiomir and a Sub...but my wallet says no way!


----------



## ToddVNO (Apr 16, 2006)

3 at this time

pam 104
pam 87
pam 233


----------



## snoballz (Jul 25, 2008)

Looking to add a 1000M Submersible (exact model TBD) next year for my milestone birthday. I'm also considering the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms. Deciding is half the fun.

b-)


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

None .I will not spend that much money on a watch ,and I have never gotten on with women named Pam.I have a helbros colorama watch with a red dial which is a pam homage.


----------



## caalpaal (Oct 13, 2008)

I just bought one and am absolutely thrilled by its sheer simplicity and beauty. I will post some photos shortly. I can definetely sympathize with thrill enjoyed by fellow risti.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

A PAM 00049 Luminor Marina.


----------



## nick9mm (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello Paneristi,
all the following is merely my opinion, worth what you paid for it:

I am new to the Panerai Forum since I now own a PAM 69.
Was lurking the info for quite some time:-!
However not new to this site and also an Anonimist.
I was compelled to own this spectacular time piece.
I have 100 posts on my other choice brand and do voice 
my opinion.

I did have the choice of 40mm or 44mm and my current users were
42mm which I took in comparison.

PAM 40mm wears big with the 22mm ss band and is a comfortable fit
with some view and a nice wrap of the band. The 44mm lugs extend
further and for my 7.6" wrist this is the fit and feel.

I will look forward to many hours of reading pleasure and research 
this Forum will provide.

Note: Disclaimer reads as-
It is my own opinion, experience and my personal view of detail concerning 
Anonimo/Panerai watches. ( i like it like that)
It's all good,b-)
nick9mm


----------



## Vito_Corleone (Aug 2, 2008)

Currently I have 3 of them in my posession, lol. I need to sell two of them.


----------



## George Riemer (Mar 9, 2008)

My new (to me) 112 came in the mail today. I can't exactly say that I wear it "all the time".


----------



## Bugsy (Nov 30, 2006)

Two- PAM88 and PAM24, Still need a mechanical.


----------



## dkim (Feb 24, 2006)

The two listed in my sig. The only other PAM that I have my sights on is a 187 if I could find it. Then I'd probably have to sell my soul for it :think:


----------



## Donut (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Lilhoody (Jan 3, 2008)

That is a beautiful bounty you have there Donut

DH


----------



## Donut (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks Lilhoody :thanks


----------



## WatchFan1 (Jul 3, 2006)

.....just one for me......got this nice PAM98 Rad last week.
Someday I would like to add a Luminor to my collection.


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Donut, the 249 on that blue gator strap........ 


Great 098, as well, WF.

Sadly, I'm down to 0. Somehow I don't think that will last, however. b-)


----------



## manilenyo (Nov 27, 2008)

have 2, a pam 91 which i got mid '03, and a pam 111 which i got same time last year. i hope i could get a radiomir soon.


----------



## Asad (Dec 2, 2007)

Only one remains (88), Had to let go of the 000:-(.


----------



## KBW& (Sep 14, 2008)

I have 2 A pam 270 and my newest watch my pam 308


----------



## niels74 (Dec 10, 2008)

that would currently be 4 ... 63/88/98/112 ... up to number 5.. :-!


----------



## paijo (Jul 30, 2008)

I always thought that 2 will be enough. One manual wind and one automatic.
Mine are PAM111 and PAM24
But now, it seems that another radiomir should be added...........


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

Got my first one, PAM111i, last weekend and everything you hear about them is true. The workmanship, the fit and finish, and materials are all outstanding. Already thinking about my next one...so many to choose from!


----------



## nc42acc (Dec 7, 2008)

I have six
PAM 88K
PAM 104J
PAM 183I
PAM 243K
PAM 51K
PAM 176K


----------



## PVDaddict (Sep 26, 2008)

Only 1 for me. Wish I had more $$$ to get many more


----------



## WatchFan1 (Jul 3, 2006)

I have this many :


















;-)


----------



## fuelie95 (Nov 14, 2006)

fuelie95 said:


> Every Panerai is special! I've got 5 but dreaming of a 26 and 217...
> 
> 88
> 127
> ...


oops! Just added a 6th!!

026 baby!!


----------



## Elton Balch (Feb 10, 2006)

*Two for me...243 and 104.*

I'm hoping to also add an 88 GMT sometime in the future, but these will do for now!:-!


----------



## LexWatch (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Two for me...243 and 104.*



Elton Balch said:


> I'm hoping to also add an 88 GMT sometime in the future, but these will do for now!:-!


Beautiful! What type of straps are those?


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

kiwidj said:


>


Sweet :-!


----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)

*As of today....2!*










EDIT: 3 if I can include my fiance's


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

Here is my 111i. I'd like to add one of the new 312, 320, or 321 models this year.


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Back to 1 again!


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Right now two ----

024I and 243J

love those subs! b-)b-)


----------



## snoballz (Jul 25, 2008)

How do you change a vote? I'm going from dreaming of a PAM to owning 2 now (176 and 233) and possibly three. :-!


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

Down to one now but the Submariner is being sold and I have a funny feeing that I will be in the market for an 88 or 196 any day now.


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Sorry, Luke. I could go in and edit the number of voters for "dreaming of one", but I don't know if that will let you vote again. I doubt it.

I don't think it can be changed for you.


----------



## Vito_Corleone (Aug 2, 2008)

Down to two. Traded one for my Fifty Fathoms.


----------



## meta4ick (Jul 9, 2007)

meta4ick said:


> Just one- 040.


Make that two- 040, 183


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey, congrats, Rick! 

Another excellent choice, my friend. Did you ever look into getting the case refinished on your 40?


----------



## dronell19 (Feb 16, 2008)

Sold my 104K in Feb, got a 210K last week. Getting a 312 hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## Vito_Corleone (Aug 2, 2008)

Back to two. Sold the 112 DLC and bought a 24.


----------



## WatchTimes (Jul 14, 2008)

I own one....
A 233 (have an J 090 like NIB incoming thought BUT I plan on swapping it...)

When you have a 233 what else do you need  

Id love a 317, 311 or 127 but Im not gonna trade into any of those with an 090
and can't justify the expense of one of those two at the moment... 317 would be first choice


----------



## skyworker (Aug 27, 2007)

I voted about 2 or 3 weeks ago and at the time I was just dreaming...well, my dream came true today when I received the most beautiful watch I own, the awesome Pam 024 Submersible!!:-!


----------



## faingator (Dec 30, 2008)

Two. Pam 113k and Panerai Scuderia GMT FER0009B. I love them both..


----------



## jadamo (Aug 7, 2006)

just one, but it's this one
john
wish i had better pics


----------



## AndyMilts (Apr 12, 2009)

2 here a 90 modern with a bit o everything and a 183 a classic beauty!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Now down to one Panerai, the 113. Sold a bunch recently, including the PAM127...

So what's next...?

:think:


----------



## m_reign (Feb 12, 2009)

I have 3, and each one is special in their own way...


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow, kiwi, that's a bunch of cash you should have in hand!

I would think almost anything *could* be next, with all those sold. Are you thinking another PAM or something else?


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

handwound said:


> Wow, kiwi, that's a bunch of cash you should have in hand!
> 
> I would think almost anything *could* be next, with all those sold. Are you thinking another PAM or something else?


Indeed. I have a few watches on the want list (still considering that 214 btw, also I have a Richard Mille and recently an FP Journe in mind) but I'm gonna have a good long think about it before I pull the trigger on any luxury watches. I really should be putting most of it aside as I do have a mortgage to pay off... :-x


----------



## mcbrik (May 7, 2009)

had one 112, sold it  
lookin' for a new one


----------



## Watch_guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I now have 2.

A 210 and a 000


----------



## bgrazman (Sep 18, 2007)

3... and here is a puzzle for you (if you're bored):

2 LE, one not.

2 palindromes, one not.

Total of the model numbers equals 652.

Good luck...

(shopping for more, but probably wont score one soon)


----------



## Watch_guy (Jun 26, 2008)

My Guess..

111
232
309


----------



## bgrazman (Sep 18, 2007)

one out of three right... should I tell you which one?


----------



## grippys (Jul 4, 2008)

I own 10 (49,114,119,183,206FM,216,287,813,814 and 831) Pam's and 15 Pam Ferrari's, and try to wear each one, twice a year for a couple of days.
And the list is still growing (217 on its way )


----------



## VazLube (Jun 27, 2008)

grippys said:


> I own 10 (49,114,119,183,206FM,216,287,813,814 and 831) Pam's and 15 Pam Ferrari's, and try to wear each one, twice a year for a couple of days.
> And the list is still growing (217 on its way )


Well well, can you show us your fine collection?


----------



## Deanno (Feb 9, 2008)

No one own a Pam90 power reserve?
why is this model not as popular.

Due to automatic with power reserve?


----------



## bgrazman (Sep 18, 2007)

Deanno,
I don't think so, the 171 is essentially the same watch (on a bracelet), and I and a few others have one...

b


----------



## danielb (Aug 29, 2008)

vazlube said:


> well well, can you show us your fine collection?


*+1 !!*


----------



## xcf957 (May 24, 2009)

I've got 5 Pam 249, 183, 301, 89, 288. looking for 312


----------



## seehoo (May 24, 2009)

i have two,220 and a 176 which i recently purchased.b-)


----------



## grippys (Jul 4, 2008)

Here some pic's as you requested :roll:.

Cheers,

John


----------



## whambamthankyoumam (Jun 8, 2009)

pam114 

Ferrari scuderia flyback 

no more til the kids have flown


----------



## Cruzn (Dec 16, 2007)

Just got my First - but it wont be my last
PAM111 "G"


----------



## Vito_Corleone (Aug 2, 2008)

000 on the way, that will get me back to one. I sold off all my stuff a few months ago, trying to start over.


----------



## Alex Collector (Feb 5, 2008)

88
91
50
104
61

Alex


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Still only one Pam for me, the 113, but I should have a new friend for it in a day or so (an oldie but goodie, PAM186). Can't wait to get my hands on it. :-!


----------



## socalbreeze (Feb 9, 2009)

I got 2...24 and 86. Planning to get a daylight chrono or 111 soon...:-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

:-!


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

I have to change my vote to 2 :-!


----------



## pbubsy (Nov 21, 2008)

Just got one, a PAM111. Haha, I won't be able to afford another for some time but I plan on getting either a Radiomir Black Seal (the winder) or a Submersible when I DO get another :-! I pretty much neglect my other watches outside of the less valuable ones I wear to bang around at work. When I'm not at work, its on my wrist. I've already got 10 straps!!!! I'll have to get a pic up when the last three come in


----------



## Norster74 (Jun 26, 2009)

Just one, a 244. No one else seems to have one. I feel like a leper :-(


----------



## TruRadiomier (Aug 30, 2009)

4 so far.:-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

As of today, September 1st, I'm down to one Pam. Today's my girl's birthday and I'm giving her my 113.


----------



## 2manywatchez (Mar 3, 2009)

"Dreaming" is a bit strong, but I will eventually add one to the box when the right watch comes along.


----------



## Hairwing1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Just one ( a PAM 111)....but will add another soon !


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

^ Welcome to the forum, Hairwing! Nice collection you got there. Looking forward to seeing which Pam is next. :-!


----------



## Halewah (Sep 13, 2009)

1 x PAM183 Radiomir and 1 other PAM Luminor inbound.....:-! 

I thought this PAM thing would be addictive, and it is!!!!


----------



## ESG (May 25, 2009)

My pam is 4 yr old today. :-d


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

ESG said:


> My pam is 4 yr old today. :-d


*Happy 4th Birthday!* :-! I hope you've bought her a new strap as a b-day present.


----------



## flickserve (Sep 14, 2009)

4 so far...

PAM 312
PAM 242
PAM 249
PAM 190


----------



## mrh1797 (Jun 29, 2009)

2 PAM's 88 and 24...Love em' both


----------



## red_wagen (Jul 6, 2006)

VazLube said:


> How many do you own them?
> 
> I own one. And plan to get another one down the road.
> 
> And more!


Just recently got one. Don't think it will be my last ;-)


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

*3*

Currently have a 233, 190, and 318.


----------



## mikee (Aug 23, 2006)

picked up my 1st! an 048, the waiting game is killing me...:-d


----------



## Jamal (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a zero as my daily. At the moment this is my only Pam but i'm aiming at 4. My wish list at this point would be : 024/025 , 292 and 312


----------



## marek (Nov 10, 2009)

Only one...


----------



## Mike950 (Feb 10, 2006)

My current trio.


----------



## flickserve (Sep 14, 2009)

Updated Pamily portrait.


----------



## snoballz (Jul 25, 2008)

flickserve said:


> Updated Pamily portrait.


Holy


----------



## NopanicDk (Mar 5, 2010)

Got 2, the PAM24 and the PAM111
Might get another one some day ;-)


----------



## NopanicDk (Mar 5, 2010)

Got 2 my self. The 111 and the 24.


----------



## marcadrian (Feb 12, 2006)

One so far, pam 50, but I don't like the bracelet so I ordered me a custom strap, a custom buckle (really nice) and use it as a pam 48.


----------



## 2thfixr (Sep 23, 2008)

PAMily photo with my wife and 3 boys:

127
48H
112F
112I
005J


----------



## 2thfixr (Sep 23, 2008)

Plus a couple of extras in the box.


----------



## RooRocks (Dec 30, 2009)

2thfixr, thanks for your signature I found the SCPC website! I just filled out the application and looking forward to membership 

Jamie


----------



## 2thfixr (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice! Diego will get you hooked up. :-!


----------



## pbateman (Jul 30, 2009)

I own two - 312 & 243...love them both.


----------



## Donut (Aug 27, 2007)

I've come across this post and things have changed since way back when...today there are...









































































Oh...and a new one is being shipped from Boutique this week.
I may have a problem o|

and here you go...


----------



## dkim (Feb 24, 2006)

Still two at this point. Almost had a third but my fiancee got me the SDDS two weeks ago.


----------



## brkb (Mar 30, 2010)

I only own one... the 114 white faced  

So simple, yet so awesome

In the market for a 270, 233, 312, 320 now... 

**patiently awaits grippys to post in this thread**


----------



## brkb (Mar 30, 2010)

drooooooooooooooool @ donut


----------



## dosborne (Sep 14, 2008)

Vito_Corleone said:


> Currently I have 3 of them in my posession, lol. I need to sell two of them.


what are you planning to sell?


----------



## SpeedRacer (Jul 4, 2009)

*My 111!*


----------



## nickm77 (Jun 2, 2010)

I've got 3 beautiful pams in my collection. I'm looking to add one but I'm totally stuck on which model I want. Right now it's between a 005, 112 or 292.


----------



## ckcspice (May 22, 2010)

a 104 at the moment...more 2 come when i save enuf $$$...hahaha


----------



## ckcspice (May 22, 2010)

sweet pics of ur sweet collection mate....wat is the model no. for the 1950 pam (2nd pic)??..cheers



Donut said:


> I've come across this post and things have changed since way back when...today there are...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cvq (Feb 5, 2010)

ckcspice said:


> sweet pics of ur sweet collection mate....wat is the model no. for the 1950 pam (2nd pic)??..cheers


If I'm not mistaken it's an 127










(no, sorry to say I don't own one)


----------



## cigarlvr (Sep 9, 2007)

I have a few being 00,005,111,98 127,217, 253. as you can see it is a bad slope


----------



## Plata (Aug 26, 2006)

Now, only two. one 232 and one 000:-!


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

Dude, this looks like a greatest hits album! I'm a Luminor guy, but I even like the Rads in your collection (save maybe the one on the blue strap). I could die and go to watch heaven with that collection. Very nice work. I'm truly envious.



Donut said:


> I've come across this post and things have changed since way back when...today there are...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

I currently own one (PAM 01D) and I wear it all the time! Saving to get another....


----------



## jooboy (Oct 21, 2009)

Will try for a 320 when I get back home to Italy. I want to expand my collection to include complications and in-house movements, so the 320 fits that bill. My other two watches are ETA 2892 base movements--still love 'em and will probably never sell them off, but definitely want to add onto the breadth and depth of my collection. Before looking into the 320, I was 75% set on the IWC Portuguese Automatic... now thanks to OP, I've deferred that option...


----------



## JasonChinnock (May 1, 2007)

243 & 240;


----------



## JAD3703 (Feb 11, 2006)

Just got my 024K via trade and it is a keeper, for sure. Wearing it all of the time and love it. And want to p/u a second (manufacture movement) at some point.

James


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Just the one for me a 177


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

I just doubled my collection this month...to _two_ watches. I've had a 111 for almost two years that was sold to me by a really nice fellow from Detroit. I've worn it 70-80% of the time. I added a new 312 this month while on a vacation in Barcelona. Great watch and my first new PAM with an in-house movement.

Here's a poor photo of the 111:









...and the new 312 (looks huge due to the close up) :









The ones that are on my list of future additions include a 233 and 243.


----------



## meiwah (Sep 2, 2010)

Is your 233 and 270 the same case size? I wondered if the 270 was "thicker". I am debating between the 233 and 270 myself. I like the size of the 233 on my wrist, but never compared the two casings closely.


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

meiwah said:


> Is your 233 and 270 the same case size? I wondered if the 270 was "thicker". I am debating between the 233 and 270 myself. I like the size of the 233 on my wrist, but never compared the two casings closely.


I believe the 270 is a little thicker because of the automatic movement, but I only own the 233 and haven't compared them together.


----------



## mayastig (Apr 5, 2010)

just the 112 for me... hopefully a rad 210 in the future


----------

